# Baby Boys in West Palm Beach Florida



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Country: USA

State/Region: Florida 

City/Town: West Palm Beach area

Number of rats: 2

Gender: male

Age(s): I'll double check this info but approximately 3.5 weeks 9-15-08

Name(s): N/A (we are calling them Kling & Klang)

Colors: red/pink eyes, White with very pale cream/blond markings

Neutered: no, too young

Reason for rehoming: these are rescues from Gainesville in North Florida, transported to South Florida so that one area of the state is not overwhelmed with too many adoptions all at once

Temperament: sweet, kissy, comical (typically pop-corning babies)

Medical problems: none known

Will the group be split: negotiable (these are twins but they have 2 brothers)

Transport available: negotiable

URL of Pictures: http://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo136/FloridaRatRescue/
Please check the sub-folders

Preferred donation: I will waive adoption fee for members I know & know to be knowledgeable as well as know that they will indeed pick up the babies as soon as they are finished with their QT period in two weeks

If we don't know each other then we need to "chat" a bit or do a couple email exchanges so that we can get to know each other. Again I am not looking for money, just good homes.

As always, donations such as bedding or food or even cages, water bottles or any other ratty items (or small monetary donations) would be greatly appreciated (but not required) so that I can continue my efforts to save as many rats as possible. I am working with a network of people who are dedicated to the rats & I am also a foster home for rabbits with another rescue. (pm if you want the bunny rescue info) If you wish to make a tax deductable donation to them I can give you the link to their website. These rescues are a legitimate effort to save lives.

I've already received a call about 3 pregnant females that need to be placed before they are sent to a pet store, so sad. So you can see, it never ends.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Babies in West Palm Beach Florida*

Update:

In addition to the twins mentioned above:

Number of rats: 2 

Gender: male

One is an agouti bareback with one spot on his back & the other is a PEW


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Babies in West Palm Beach Florida*

In addition to the boys mentioned above we also have some newborns that will be available in a few weeks.

we are not 100% sure on genders yet nor are we set on the colors


----------

